# Iphone 5c ecran noir et vibration toute les 5 secondes



## mrfiz (31 Mars 2015)

Salut la compagnie,

Suite à une chute, mon iphone 5c me propose un écran noir au démarrage, normal vous allez me dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mais de cette chute, il vibre sans cesse toutes les 5 secondes.
L'iphone est encore reconnu sous itunes, mais impossible de valider l'opération "autoriser l'accès sur votre iphone"

D'après vos expériences, l’écran sera la cause de mon problème?

Par avance merci pour votre aiguillage


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2015)

Le mieux est de voir directement avec Apple


----------



## Bultech (17 Mai 2015)

Bonjour d'après mon expérience, oui ça peut certainement venir de l'écran.


----------



## Maxmad68 (2 Juillet 2015)

S'il est jailbreaké, Apple ne le prendra pas en garantie... Dans ce même cas, c'est que le SpringBoard crash en permanance... Essaye de le réinitialiser, et si tu le re-jailbreak, installe tout de suite depuis Cydia le Mobile Substrate, la meilleure sécurité qui puisse exister


----------



## mrfiz (2 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

De retour après avoir reçu un nouvel écran. Après la pose de celui-ci, la pomme apparaît, donc l'écran était bien mort. Mais deuxième autre problème, la pomme et la batterie faible clignote sans cesse. Itunes ne reconnait même plus le téléphone.
Je précise à Maxmad68 que le i5c n'est pas jailbreaké. Auriez vous une piste sur laquelle je pourrais partir?


----------



## daffyb (2 Juillet 2015)

Attend qu'il charge un peu...
Sinon, peut-être un autre soucis suite à la chute ou au démontage


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> Attend qu'il charge un peu...
> Sinon, peut-être un autre soucis suite à la chute ou au démontage



Ou prepare toi au pire


----------



## mrfiz (27 Novembre 2015)

Je reviens pour le résultat de cette panne. Carte mère HS ainsi que l’écran. J'ai donc changé de téléphone.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2015)

mrfiz a dit:


> Je reviens pour le résultat de cette panne. Carte mère HS ainsi que l’écran. J'ai donc changé de téléphone.
> 
> Merci pour votre aide.


Merci de ton retour


----------

